

Ask HN: What's the best font for technical blogging? - skazka16

Are there any recommendations what font size and font family to use for technical blogging taking in an account the tendency for bigger font sizes (like on medium.com)? After doing small research, I found advices that serif types of Times New Roman, Garamond and Baskerville are the perfect fit for technical writing. Can someone confirm that and share some thoughts re font size of an article body and a headline ?
======
cardeo
If you're going for readability make sure your font-size is in the 16-18px
range.

Generous amount of line-height is also a good idea, closer to 2 than 1.5.

one word = whitespace

Serif can be nice but for a Sans Serif option, I like Open Sans.

headline I would go anywhere from 18px to 36px, depends on what type of look
and feel you want to achieve.

Color wise keep it dark text on a light background with minimal use of a
single accent colour. I like Red myself but blue is also good.

------
Tomte
I love Matthew Butterick's Equity Text and use that together with his
Concourse (which I'm slightly less enthused about, but they were designed to
fit together).

